
Your Strategy Is Showing #1: The Millennial Road Trip - traek
https://medium.com/@JessG/your-strategy-is-showing-1-the-millennial-road-trip-b03891e37eec
======
JSeymourATL
> Here is a shot of them taking a selfie, to capture the best night of their
> lives. Selfies are relevant.

*Brilliant!

